# Free male GSD in MA



## Sweetdang (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a 6 year old male GSD that I'm looking to give to a good home. Have been super busy the past year with work and have no time for him. I have owned him since 8 weeks old but he has recently shown some aggressiveness towards my son, which is another reason I would like him to go to a family with older kids or another dog he can play with. He does have a panus condition in his eye that requires ointments every morning. He's a little skinny but eats 6 cups a day but doesn't want to gain any weight. My only one condition for the new owner is that they get him neutered. Thanks, pics will be up soon


----------



## Sweetdang (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

He's a fine looking dog. I hope someone here can take him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would suggest you go get him neutered since that is a requirement of your adoption. Also, contact local GSD rescues and see if they will courtesy post him on petfinder for you.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> I would suggest you go get him neutered since that is a requirement of your adoption. Also, contact local GSD rescues and see if they will courtesy post him on petfinder for you.


Since you are giving him up and won't have any of the years of future vet/food bills, I'd just get him completely vetted *AND NEUTERED* to make him that much more adoptable.

I also agree to contact your local GSD rescues cause they may have a list of perfect potential owners already that can be utilized.


----------



## Noles20 (Dec 27, 2011)

How old is your son that he showed aggression towards?


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ask your breeder if he/she will help you rehome him, if this is an option.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

some good advice here, i am sorry you have to give up your pal.


----------



## Noles20 (Dec 27, 2011)

Has the OP responded to anyone who has posted in here? Has he already found a home for the dog?


----------



## halfdog (Apr 1, 2013)

Can you recommend breeder in Las Vegas, anyone. Thanks.


----------

